# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Finding toadlets

## MayQueen

I believe I have found this information on here before but have searched and wanted to confirm here. I would find a toadlet around June or July, correct? I see people talk about finding them in rain storms especially, is there truth to that? I'm looking to rescue some American Toads from an area that will be built on and has already had trees taken out for no good reason. Sorry if this is already on here too much but I could not find it.

----------

